# Creatine: Effective when taken occasionally?



## rob170 (Apr 28, 2011)

Srry if this question was was already asked and answered, I didn't see anything about it.

I work out 2-3 times a week and the only time I take creatine is directly after a workout. I take Jack3d before workouts which has a small amount of creatine in it as well.

Is it worth my while to keep buying creatine if I'm only taking it 2-3 times a week? I'm not a noob to this, I've already been thru the obsessive workout stage where I was taking 5-8 supps daily and now I have bigger things going on in life than constantly working out and taking supps.

I guess my question boils down to this: is creatine one of those things that only really works if taken constantly or can I take it occasionally and supplement that with a diet rich in meat, etc. or am I wasting my money taking it at all if I'm not gonna take it daily.

Thx


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2011)

I personally do not respond very well to Creatine, I never have, so honestly I do something similar I use a pre-work-out drink that is very similar to Jack3d only before my workouts.


----------



## |Z| (Apr 28, 2011)

rob170 said:


> Srry if this question was was already asked and answered, I didn't see anything about it.
> 
> I work out 2-3 times a week and the only time I take creatine is directly after a workout. I take Jack3d before workouts which has a small amount of creatine in it as well.
> 
> ...



I would say that in my experience 2-3 times a week is fine. Some will probably say take it every day, but I've had it be fine both ways. In fact, some supps like SizeOn say to only take on workout days. The amount of creatine in preworkouts is typically under 2-3grams from my experience and some of that is gonna get used up in your workout, too, so I'd only count the post workout creatine you are gonna take if you are aiming for a certain number of grams each serving.

Hope that helps!


|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 29, 2011)

didn't want to start a new thread, but good info here... i do mean to highjack just for 1 question... i take CEE pills... should i take the full dosage PreWO or split it 50/50 pre and post... i take in 6 grams a day.


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 29, 2011)

it doesnt matter too much on the timing off creatine, personally i chuck 5g prework out into my whey. and on days that i dont train just in with one of my shakes.


----------

